# has anyone realized...



## trashbag (Apr 26, 2009)

that you can buy a air ride kit at your local auto zone :laugh::screwy:

http://www.autozone.com/autozone/pa...N-jfjkhZ8ozji?itemIdentifier=993948_542290_0_


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)

:facepalm:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:facepalm: :facepalm:


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
I dont remember seeing air kits last time i was there lol


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
You could jump off a bridge onto a busy interstate during the middle of the day, but you probably shouldn't do that either.


----------



## Elvir2 (Nov 19, 2007)

Seppdelaney said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
> You could jump off a bridge onto a busy interstate during the middle of the day, but you probably shouldn't do that either.


WTF. Its same kit that is sold by ORT, Bagriders, and Airlift themselves!. Autozone is just another distributor.

Elvir


----------



## crispy21 (Mar 26, 2012)

Elvir2 said:


> WTF. Its same kit that is sold by ORT, Bagriders, and Airlift themselves!. Autozone is just another distributor.
> 
> Elvir


Yea until you call em up for help with something and all you get is :screwy: airkit????


----------



## rollininstyle2004 (Jun 8, 2005)

Elvir2 said:


> WTF. Its same kit that is sold by ORT, Bagriders, and Airlift themselves!. Autozone is just another distributor.
> 
> Elvir


:thumbup:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

It says that it is an BOC setup but has a picture of actual air struts :thumbdown:

Very misleading, even though i live in Canada and have never been to one of these places it seems pretty sketchy


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## joecastro420 (May 17, 2007)

Now Dodge Neon owners can buy those air kits whenever they buy their _Turbo_ badges, sick on false vents, and NOS stickers! :facepalm:


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> It says that it is an BOC setup but has a picture of actual air struts :thumbdown:
> 
> Very misleading, even though i live in Canada and have never been to one of these places it seems pretty sketchy




where does it say BOC? it says air over strut which is an air strut, opposed to the bag and shock being separate like the rears.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

KR3DUB said:


> where does it say BOC? it says air over strut which is an air strut, opposed to the bag and shock being separate like the rears.


You are right i read bag over strut, not air-over-strut.


----------



## KR3DUB (Jun 6, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> You are right i read bag over strut, not air-over-strut.


:beer::laugh:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

KR3DUB said:


> :beer::laugh:


Thought it was weird that it didn't specify which type of bag it was and what strut diameters it fit. But low and behold it was actually an airlift slam xl strut! :laugh:


----------



## plastic_bullet (Mar 11, 2006)

NAPA is a distibuter as well, some even carry DOT fittings as well. :thumbup:


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

bryangb said:


> :facepalm:


 retard


Squirrel Nuts said:


> :facepalm: :facepalm:


 retard


choey said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


 retard


crispy21 said:


> :facepalm::facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:
> I dont remember seeing air kits last time i was there lol


 retard


Seppdelaney said:


> Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.
> You could jump off a bridge onto a busy interstate during the middle of the day, but you probably shouldn't do that either.


 retard


----------



## Matt_Mkv (Jun 28, 2009)

-100% bolt on suspension
-Includes 175 PSI high performance 4 path air management system
-Adjustable ride height at the touch of a button
*-Low stance*

:laugh:


----------



## Seppdelaney (Apr 11, 2011)

woody89 said:


> retard
> 
> retard
> 
> ...


Just because you can call someone a retard doesn't mean you should. It makes you look like a childish ass who no one wants to be around.


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

Ask if they install too.


----------



## choey (Feb 11, 2007)

woody89 said:


> retard
> 
> retard
> 
> ...


my guess is he works at autozone? Or he is mad? :laugh:


----------

